# LR5.2 Seems Sluggish



## kitjv (Aug 24, 2013)

Recently updating from LR 4 to LR5.2, it seems that several of the tools in the Develop module are sluggish to respond (e.g. the Radial Filter). I haven't used 5.2 enough to determine whether this sluggishness is evident with all inputs or with just select tools.

I am using a MacBook Pro running OS 10.8.4. Ram & HD capacity are not an issue.

However, I would be curious to know whether others have experienced the same. And, if so, is there a solution or is this endemic to v5.2?

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 24, 2013)

The only (very slight) slowdown I experience is using the spot removal tool, but only if I apply Lens Corrections first. Apart from that, it's fine.


----------



## kitjv (Aug 24, 2013)

Jim: Interestingly, since I typically apply lens correction first, that might be the trigger. I will experiment. Thank you.

Kit


----------



## DAYMX5 (Sep 23, 2013)

The spot removal tool is extremely slow for me.  I apply lens correction upon import.  I'll remove it and see if it helps.


----------



## DAYMX5 (Sep 23, 2013)

Removing the lens correction did not help.  The spot healing and radial filter are painfully slow.


----------



## DAYMX5 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have been doing some more work with the tools.  The slowness persists on all my DNGs.  I have some pics that my wife took with a P&S which are JPGs and the tools work just fine.  I don't know if it has to do with the size of the image or the format.


----------



## tjcadwalader (Sep 24, 2013)

From what I have been reading "enable profile correction" should be one of the last things done to an image due to performance issues.  I am not sure if you had checked the box on import of unchecking it will restore performance.


----------

